# Pecan Burl Slabs - Check them out



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)




----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

MY, MY, MY! That must be fun to cut.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful! I see you're from Denton, did you find these there?


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

My family farm in East Texas (Bowie County). Let me know id you find any Big Walnut trees out in Nac. We are out there all the time.


----------



## jsg (Feb 23, 2010)

If you want to sell some small blocks of that let me know. I am looking for some pecan in the 2×2 or 3×3 square by 12 to 24" length for woodturning.


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

Love to sell some. Here are a couple of pics. I have a lot more smaller ones. Wrapped them in stretch wrap.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool, Jeff. I'll definitely keep ya'll in mind.


----------



## dcg4403 (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice stuff, Jeff as always. Highly recommended.

Devin
RefinedElements.com


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Don't think I could get that home on the plane, although I would love to… heading to Western Canada anytime soon?


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

Fly AA you can carry anything on!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Which saw mill is that you have and what is the kerf?


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful stuff, Jeff. I'm in Arlington, where you sell your slabs out of? Denton, I'm guessing? I looked at the Harden Cabinets site in your signature (impressive as it is) but didn't see any sale info about these slabs.


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

Contact Info. See below. All our inventory is at our shop location in Denton, Texas.

Thanks,Jeff Harden
Check out our new site for hardwood and large Slabs www.wood.hardencabinets.com

http://www.hardencabinets.com/
[email protected]
jeff.h[email protected]

1700 Shady Oaks #137
Denton, TX 76205
Shop # 940-435-0249
Fax # 940-435-0171
Cell # 940-367-6351


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

More Burly Pecan Slabs!! Check them out!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Would love #6!

Likely a little too large for carry on luggage, even with AA.

Have a long layover at DFW airport…


----------



## DonBoston (May 25, 2014)

Not seeing any prices on your page. Can you give me an idea of how much you're asking for those pecan slabs? I'm down in Abilene, not too far…


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

DonBoston - Please email me at [email protected] for pricing info. Thanks


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

What beautiful pieces of wood.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

Here are the Burl Pecan Slabs finished!!


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)




----------

